# another PM9 range report



## nez36 (Sep 28, 2009)

hows it going fellas. This is my first post here and just wanted to give a little report about my new PM9's performance at the range. Took it out yesterday and ran 200 rounds of ammo thru the little sucker. I was delighted with the smooth trigger pull. Recoil was not bad at all and not one hiccup. All in all am happy with this purchase. Now I need to get my CHL so I can take advantage of this pistols small nature. I'll get some pics up after I clean her up.


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

Same results with mine too!!....the PM9 was my first Kahr and I am very impressed with this little gun, recoil is not near as bad as I expected...it is actually softer shooting than my Ruger LCP!

I have about 330 flawless rds. so far... fmj, JHP,JHP +p fired them all with no problems, the gun has been shot by three different people 2-male/1-female.:smt1099


congrats on the PM9!:mrgreen:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The PM9 is a wnderful gun. Did you get the new one with the crazy engraving on the slide top? Whats up with that ?

RCG


----------



## nez36 (Sep 28, 2009)

nah I got the all black one.


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

I've had my PM9 for a year and a half now and I love this gun! In the first 200 rounds I had maybe 3 ftfs but since then 100% reliable with any and all ammo sent thru it. Ounce for ounce and for the money this is the best CCW in 9mm out there, by far! If you haven't shot one yet and are on the fence about one then you need to hold it, feel how light it is, see how much quality it has in it's construction and then shoot the sucker! Some complain about the trigger but it is an outstanding trigger, IMO, and it make the gun easier to shoot accurately because it is so smooth. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## smenard415 (Oct 21, 2009)

*First firing of PM9*

Greetings,

Took my new PM9 Kahr to the range today. Fired 200 rounds of pnc and other unk round nose nine. Had one failure to feed with the second mag then it ran like clockwork. At 200 I decided to test a carry round so I ran 35 rounds of 147 hydroshock through it. I was ready to declare her ccw ready when I had a second failure to feed. :smt076Crap!! I put the other 15 rounds through it in double taps and rapid fire and all was well. I think that might be from lip wristing after 200 plus rounds and not paying attention.

Just to be safe I'm going to run another hundred through it. :smt023

SteveM


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Have probably 500+ rounds through mine with no issues.


----------



## Iorndealer (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pm9*

I've 225 rounds thru mine. 200 115 FMJ and 25 more of my carry ammo "124 grain Gold Dots +P and it's functions 100%. As soon as I can run 25 more gold dots thru it I make it my EDC!
This is a great gun. Well built and an excellent shooter. I am delighted with mine.


----------



## nez36 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just bought some Cor Bon 90 gr. +P ammo. I noticed these rounds are a little shorter than the practice rounds I have due to the bullet being chopped off if you will. I haven't had a chance to test them out at the range yet. I was just wondering if these are going to have an issue feeding? Anyone have any experience with this ammunition?


----------

